# light brown discharge with loss of pregnancy symptoms



## alexine

Hello I am hoping you can help me.
I am approx 7 weeks preg and had a scan this past Friday, after a blank scan on Wed... that showed a heartbeat. The doctor said it was definite and a faster pulse than my own.....
Anyway since Friday my symptoms have taken a dip...breasts not sore at all and no more MS. Also last night started to get a light brown discharge....really worried. If it was just the discharge on it's own I would be less so but also loss of symptoms doesn't feel right. Is any of this normal
I'm very anxious about this!
Thanks!
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

You can have a loss of symptoms at this stage, they often come and go. I'd be more concerned if it was a bright red loss, as brown is an old bleed, which will probably have occurred before your scan. If it increases though or you are still concerned, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks very much Emilycaitlin. I've just realised i am almost 8 weeks...could these symptoms of the brown discharge and lack of preg symptoms indicate low progesterone? if so is that something urgent that needs to be taken care of?
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

They don't necessarily mean that, it can be quite normal, see how things are tomorrow and see your gp if they are no better,


Emilycaitlin xx


----------

